#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Название работы Джнанапады

## Shus

Всем доброго времени суток!

Кто знает, как звучит по-русски (хотя бы примерно) название работы Джнанапады ([Buddha]Jnanapada) "Dvikramatattvabhavana-mukhagama"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, если только в лоб...

двухшаговой (dvikrama) сущности (tattva) обители (bhavana) почтение (nama) устная (mukha) проповедь (gama)

Устойчивого перевода не находил. Обычно коротко: устное наставление Манджушри, и там есть еще sukusuma-nama-dvikrama-tattva-bhavana-mukhagama-vrtti

----------

Shus (21.12.2019), Монферран (21.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

У Дэвидсона (а он знает тибетский) это звучит так: Direct Revelation of the Cultivation of the Reality of the Two Processes. Не зная сути учения, перевести это, конечно же, невозможно.
Я не привел это название в начале топика, т.к. ... ну, в общем, есть причина.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.12.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Думаю это все те же устное наставление (Манджушри) о двух ступенях осуществления пробуждения (как в Нагрим Ченмо Цонкапы).

----------

Shus (21.12.2019), Монферран (21.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

Спасибо, подождем еще. Может кто-то из ваджраянцев напишет. Это все-таки линия традиции Гухьясамджи.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У Дэвидсона (а он знает тибетский) это звучит так: Direct Revelation of the Cultivation of the Reality of the Two Processes. Не зная сути учения, перевести это, конечно же, невозможно.
> Я не привел это название в начале топика, т.к. ... ну, в общем, есть причина.


Так оно гдето так и будет,
к сообщению выше :

бхавана - культивирование (вроде же известнейшее слово)
нама - имя
мукха - лицо
агама - (такой тип текстов)

Вот оно и будет:
Агама "лица имени" культивирования двух шагов
тоесть передавая  на русский, приблизительно:

Агама непосредственной сущности культивирования двух шагов
или
Агама непосредственного культивирования сущности двух шагов

(ну а что такое "два шага" в контексте Тантры, то это имхо: фазы порождения и завершения\свершения)

----------

Shus (21.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

Вот что-то мне в ум лезет про "почему нельзя женщину на площади". :Big Grin: 

Джнанапада - это вроде как одна из линий трактовки Гухьясамаджи, НЯП гелукпинская. Наверное его работы в этой традиции знают.

----------


## Alex

Dvikrama — да, это стадии зарождения и завершения. А как этот текст называется по-тибетски? Я, естественно, сразу полез на TBRC — там есть поиск по автору — но у Джнянапады ничего похожего не находится  :Frown:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как этот текст называется по-тибетски?


Вроде так:

rim pa gnyis pa'i de kho na nyid sgom pa zhes bya ba'i zhal gyi lung 

читаемо?

Имя автора должно быть, както типа Буддхаджняпада:

sangs rgyas dpal gyi ye shes

----------


## Сергей Хос

Тиб. название: Rim pa gnyis pa'i de kho na nyid bsgom pa zhes bya ba'i zhal lung

Устные наставления по медитативному освоению таттвы в двух стадиях.

Каталожный номер Toh. 1853

Нашлась, кстати, вот такая статья, скачайте кому интересно

----------

Aion (22.12.2019), Alex (22.12.2019), Shus (22.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2019)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, если только в лоб...
> 
> двухшаговой (dvikrama) сущности (tattva) обители (bhavana) почтение (nama) устная (mukha) проповедь (gama)


двухшаговой относится к bhavana, а не к таттве
bhavana - не обитель, а "овладение умением", часто переводится как "медитативное освоение"
nama - не почтение, а "называемая как..."
не mukha gama, а mukhaagama, там долгое (двойное) А, то есть "наставления (agama, тиб. lung) из уст (mukha)", или устные наставления

А Манджушри в названии вообще никак не упомянут.

Очень наглядно, кстати, демонстрирует ваше отношение к тексту. А потом из такого, с позволения сказать, "прочтения", вы делаете свои глубокомысленные философские выводы. Ну как к вам после этого всерьез относиться? )))

----------

Alex (22.12.2019), Shus (22.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> двухшаговой относится к bhavana, а не к таттве
> bhavana - не обитель, а "овладение умением", часто переводится как "медитативное освоение"
> nama - не почтение, а "называемая как..."
> не mukha gama, а mukhaagama, там долгое (двойное) А, то есть "наставления (agama, тиб. lung) из уст (mukha)", или устные наставления
> 
> А Манджушри в названии вообще никак не упомянут.
> 
> Очень наглядно, кстати, демонстрирует ваше отношение к тексту. А потом из такого, с позволения сказать, "прочтения", вы делаете свои глубокомысленные философские выводы. Ну как к вам после этого всерьез относиться? )))


Не пытайтесь никак ко мне относиться  :Smilie:  Поправили - и хорошо. Я не собираюсь с Вами в чем-либо соревноваться.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

*Сергей Хос*, спасибо большое!

*Alex*, я в начале указал автора, как [Buddha]Jnanapada. В современных источниках (в т.ч. и буддийских), почему-то часто употребляют короткое написание.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.12.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Маленькая поправка/напоминание: как уже когда-то обсуждали, кириллицей санскр. _джняна_ пишется, согласно правилам, в первом слоге через _я_. Соответственно, и имя -- Джн*я*напада.

----------

Shus (22.12.2019), Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2019)

----------


## Shus

> Маленькая поправка/напоминание: как уже когда-то обсуждали, кириллицей санскр. _джняна_ пишется, согласно правилам, в первом слоге через _я_. Соответственно, и имя -- Джн*я*напада.


Кстати, да. Раньше так и писал. Что-то меня бес попутал.
Спасибо, *Юй Кан*.

----------

Юй Кан (22.12.2019)

----------

